# Why are pergolas so popular?



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

It's sort of like asking why glass tile is so popular. There is no why. There only is whether you like it or not. 

Anything else is just an exercise in semantics and aesthetics. 

I'm not trying to shut down the thread - so to answer your question, here's my answer:


Jim F said:


> I even Googled a similar question. I get the deck part but why go to the expense of building a wood overhead structure that provides no shelter from rain and minimal sun shade?


To make a space to grow grapes.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Because they look nice
And give that "room" feeling to an open space
You can hang plants, lights, outdoor fan, have a shade cloth that can slide across

What I want to build:


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Or as a customer I had last fall stated when I rebuilt their pergola, which had fallen: "I like to be able to get out of the sun, but still be in the sun". She's a blonde.  David


----------



## J.Applehouse (Dec 29, 2009)

*Pergolas and Beauty*

I live in a warm climate with little shade. I also had a limit on the money I wanted to spend. So, I spent the time staining and varnishing the wood with a marine high gloss. It came out beautiful. The stain gives the appearance of Cedar and I get lots of compliments on it. 

I put a wet bar on one side and it makes a great place to hang out with friends and have a cold one. Which for me is the best part.

This summer I was planning on adding benches to close in one side of the pergola. This way the children can eat ice cream out there instead of dripping it in the house.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

We have a huge deck - but no overhead covering. A non-pergola covering would be too small to be practical and anything like an awning won't survive my neglect and, thus, exposure to horrible weather.

If we had a pergola we would have ivy all over it and it would be quite pleasant.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Interesting answers. I see they are made of ceder mostly which is weather resistant but very expensive. Staining to look like ceder is good alternative. I suspect marketing has its influece, you know, creating a want. I ahve seen and read so much about them that now I want one. :laughing:


----------



## imamike (Jun 1, 2010)

*We actually just tore down our Pergola*

I wasn't necessarily on this forum for this topic, but I got suckered into it. My wife just had us tear down our pergola and replace it with a radial awning. She wanted something where she could sit out in the rain (or snow) and drink coffee.

I like the look of a good pergola, but I was a bit frustrated with the columns in the way. At least for our yard, it seemed like there was a column / post everywhere we wanted to put a chair or table.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I have ofrten thought of building one and letting wisteria grow on it to provide shade. But that stuff can be a little invasive, and, I'm sure would mean some maintenance that I may not be aware of.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

For me, shade. still trying to find pull down shades with a materiral you can relativly see through but will block the sun! any ideas?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

If I want something useless in my yard, I'll send my stepson outside. :laughing:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

rusty baker said:


> if i want something useless in my yard, i'll send my stepson outside. :laughing:



yeeeowch!


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

lmao!


----------

